# Thinking of buying a used alex duetto



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All, I bought a Rancillio silvia last year along with a rocky grinder. Have been using it regularly and enjoying the coffee, but I want to step up now, but without spending a fortune on a new machine. will also look out for a used Mazzer Mini Doserless.

Would you all recommend getting a used Alex Duetto? Maybe version II or III?

These machines have consistently good reviews and I figured they should be relatively easy to service and maintain. Would you agree? I figure Pipes, valves and simple switches are easier to maintain in the long term.

Any other machines you would recommend looking out for? I thought about a La Spazialle S1 Vivaldi, but am concerned about the long term reliability of electronics.

Cheers in advance for your replies.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

58mm v 53mm pf and baskets....any of the tope end machines i.e. verona, duet, P700, ECm will be of similar quality and ease of maintenance. Main thing is to know where it has come from!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you have a budget in mind? - might make the options clearer


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Budget would be about £1000 for the machine and £300 for the grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There have been some great machines and grinders in the For Sale threads recently. Worth keeping an eye out for something on there (you will soon have enough post counts).


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't think personally you can go wrong with buying used. These machines are very easy to do any maintenance in my opinion. I have a II and really after this I would only move to some pressure profile machine. It's served me great over the years. I haven't had any real problems either.


----------



## chuffer75 (Apr 11, 2018)

These machine look amazing. Totally lost with what machine to buy - I am really after a low maintenance single group easy to use machine for our little delicatessen.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If after for commercial use in the delicatessen you may be better served looking at something a little more commercially orientated assuming longevity / ease of use of machine important.

Whereabouts are you based, roughly, as may help to point you in the right direction?

John


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

chuffer75 said:


> These machine look amazing. Totally lost with what machine to buy - I am really after a low maintenance single group easy to use machine for our little delicatessen.


Try this:- Bit more commercial and built to last.. @coffeechap the seller could do you a favourable deal I'm sure.. May be even suggest a decent grinder to go with it?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/conti-cc100-single-group-lever-coffee-machine/192492327108?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49131%26meid%3Dbbf955de1c6a481c8cf31f7ee11a3f95%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D162981404702%26itm%3D192492327108&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@chuffer75 pretty sure the chap will look after you!


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Keen to buy one of these second hand myself but it is rare they come up on ebay, maybe once every couple of months. Are there any other places to buy them second hand?


----------



## BobbyBarista (Feb 16, 2019)

What grinder would you pair with this?


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

I used the Mazzer Mini e with mine with no issues.

I think 'home' grinders have caught up and possibly overtaken the Mazzer's but they are very reliable, easy to keep clean and every spare is available should they ever need maintenance.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of selling mine but need to some help with a valuation.

I've posted in the valuation section

MkIV from Bella Barista with no issues.


----------



## Dazzer (Jun 10, 2019)

NashNash said:


> Hi All, I bought a Rancillio silvia last year along with a rocky grinder. Have been using it regularly and enjoying the coffee, but I want to step up now, but without spending a fortune on a new machine. will also look out for a used Mazzer Mini Doserless.
> 
> Would you all recommend getting a used Alex Duetto? Maybe version II or III?
> 
> ...


 Hey ??

if your still looking for an Alex Duetto 2 I'm selling mine it's in Great Condition let me know if you want more info


----------

